# pen holder



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Can someone post the pic of a pen holder I did for me? The pic is in the photo gallary. I can't get it to post for some reason.

Thanks!

Here is a link...thanks DEERE88

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/526/medium/pen_holder.JPG


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

That's an interesting idea.


----------



## deerhunt45 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Rackhead (Oct 7, 2008)

Pretty cool


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

I thought it is kind of neat. I get different responses from people coming into my office at work. Some people want one and others not so sure of it. Next one will be a pike head to keep the candy thieves away.:yikes:


----------

